# ETC EosFamily Offline Editor



## AxlD (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone have the link to the download for the Offline Editor? 

Or if it was taken down does anyone know why?

im trying to found it and i can't no matter how hard i try


----------



## jglodeklights (Jul 14, 2014)

The Nomad software has taken the place of the Offline Editor. I'm having trouble finding the downloads on their new website. However, searching for Nomad in the top right box should give you results, from which you can choose the appropriate download.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 14, 2014)

The new website has some major growing pains.

If you go to Support & Training - Software, then type or select in the assorted boxes - 

"Nomad" in Search
"Consoles" in Product Line
" Eos Ti" in Product
" English" for lanquage

You should get the page for downloads.

http://www.etcconnect.com/Support/Search-Software.aspx


----------



## avalentino (Jul 14, 2014)

jglodeklights said:


> The Nomad software has taken the place of the Offline Editor. I'm having trouble finding the downloads on their new website. However, searching for Nomad in the top right box should give you results, from which you can choose the appropriate download.


At the moment, Nomad PC and Nomad Mac (which replace Offline for PC and Offline for Mac) are available from the software download link on the Nomad or Puck product pages. In the next couple of days, we will be adding those two software downloads on all of the Eos family desk product pages.


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jul 15, 2014)

This may seem like a stupid question, but do you need a dongle or USB key to get the Nomad Software to load?
I keep getting error messages stating that it can't find certain files in the installation process, so I'm not even getting the software to boot up at the moment.

I will log back in later on tonight when I get access to the terminal to list the specific files that are missing.


----------



## avalentino (Jul 15, 2014)

BeardedWonder said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but do you need a dongle or USB key to get the Nomad Software to load?
> I keep getting error messages stating that it can't find certain files in the installation process, so I'm not even getting the software to boot up at the moment.
> 
> I will log back in later on tonight when I get access to the terminal to list the specific files that are missing.


No, the dongle is only needed to have your Mac/Pc operate as a client (Eos/Congo Client Dongle or Nomad 256) or for it to function as a primary/backup. It's possible the download was corrupted. You might try to download the file again. There is a specific download for PCs and another for Macs. Also be sure you are trying to install the Nomad software and not the "console" software - which is used for any ETC-provided hardware (sorry, just need to say it). If you continue to run into problems, the fastest resolution will come by calling ETC tech support. Sorry you are having problems.


----------



## domiii (Aug 21, 2014)

Can I still download the old version of the Element Offline editor?

At the theater I am working at they have not upgrade the console beyond version 1.9


----------



## alyx92 (Aug 21, 2014)

domiii said:


> Can I still download the old version of the Element Offline editor?
> 
> At the theater I am working at they have not upgrade the console beyond version 1.9


I'm not entirely sure, but I think ETCs downloads page has some of the older versions. However, I'd look at just upgrading the software at your theater. V 2.2 has a lot of cool updates


----------



## SteveB (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd be upgrading the console.

1.9 is old software and they might start running into issues with people coming in with show files written on desks with a more recent OS.

There is NOTHING to be lost in upgrading and it takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Aug 28, 2014)

SteveB said:


> I'd be upgrading the console.
> 
> 1.9 is old software and they might start running into issues with people coming in with show files written on desks with a more recent OS.
> 
> There is NOTHING to be lost in upgrading and it takes about 5 minutes.




2.2 is a fantastic addition to the Eos Family. I agree fully that you should update.


----------



## domiii (Aug 29, 2014)

No compatibility problems with old shows?

Is the look different?


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Aug 29, 2014)

As far as I have seen. No. And it looks a little different but only because of some of the new features. This biggest change for me would be the displays options. The manual supplement lays it all put pretty well.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 29, 2014)

domiii said:


> No compatibility problems with old shows?
> 
> Is the look different?



You run into fewer issues when using a show file written in an older OS versions on a console with the newer OS.

It's the other way around - show file from the most recent OS on a desk with very old OS that you may have issues.


----------

